# My son and his big cat



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

My 1 year old son practicing for the day he kills his first cougar.

Luckily Hank the cat was very coopertive...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great picture!! You didn't happen to kill that brute anywhere around Richfield?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez !!! :shock: 

Nice kitty !!!!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that thing is HUGE!!! :shock: 

Care to share the story?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is awesome!! ha ha I love the comparison!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. :shock:


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I should have been more clear...

My son is the on one the right with the house cat, not the one on the left! I just thought it was funny that it looked like he was posing with a cougar. And that cat only weight 4 lbs less than him!


----------

